# For Those That Pray



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I read the following in my devotional and thought that I'd share the first sentence. It's fitting for all of us, I think:

THIS IS A TIME IN YOUR LIFE WHEN YOU MUST LEARN TO LET GO: of loved ones, possessions, of control.

Sometimes these just hit me as being so relevant at just the right moment


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I just watched Fireproof....it was very inspirational....hit home for sure....cried on a whole box of Kleenex but boy did it make sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I wish I had watched that movie with my husband. I heard it was really good.


----------

